# Maxxair Fan



## bsanut (Jan 16, 2005)

I have a 23rs and am looking to install a Maxx Air fan that fits over roof vent. Has anyone tried this on a 23rs? Where is the best place to get the 12v DC power?

Any comment appreciated.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't know the configuration of the roof vents on the 23RS, but on my 26RS, I mounted the fan over the kitchen vent, and tapped into the power off the switch panel in the bathroom. It went real easy, and I didn't have to fish too much!

Tim


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

When I installed mine on a 28, I tapped into the 12v for the closest light. Very easy to find and tap. Only problem is if I turn off the overhead light switch by the door the fan is off. I could not find any full time hot.

Jared


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

On or 28rss we have 3 vents and the one in the bath is already wired for power. Just installed the TurboMaxx fan today and it only took about 1 hour and 2 beers.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Andy...
Where did you install the fan? In the bathroom?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If it helps, here is my write up about installing our TurboMaxx.


----------



## byrdr1 (Feb 23, 2005)

NOT a big write up like Y-guy,







but you can see a few pictures of my TurboMaxx. I installed it in 2 phases..
First was on top of Cougar, then we had to stop to go ball practice.. Back later that night and with all on the roof being done I worked inside the BUNK house.. It went real easy as I have installed 2 Maxxair vents on my last camper and removed them to add to new TT. SO having already done that the Maxxair fan was easy.. AS long as you have GOOD







drill bits.. Ask me how I know this?
I remembered someone posting about wires.







. Y-guy I see after looking at his pictures. SO I made plans to conceal my wiring better..








I will take a few pictures today of the roof work.. I did one thing wrong







. I did not use a pencil, I used a sharpie







the lines are on there for a while now.. BUT I could see them easier..








Wiring was from the central/center light in the bunk house, I also used the snap clip wiring into something clips? what ever you call them..
I spent maybe 2 hours total doing this.. I am a big guy







so I was more careful on the roof than a little person







would have to be.. BUT I was able to walk from one end to the other and I was careful to step every 16".








hope this helps you,
rb
My Webshots Page


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Here are a couple of pictures of the installation on my 28rss. Took only an hour and is very clean and stright forward to install. Make sure you use shape drill bits.


----------

